# D9300 for real?



## coastalconn (Apr 2, 2014)

Or is Nikon Rumors playing a cruel joke? I certainly hope it is real!!! Breaking: Nikon D9300 DSLR camera on the horizon | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Designer (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, the date it was posted is today's date, April 2, so I'm guessing that they do not consider it as pulling our chain.  

Of course, what is a rumor worth, anyway?


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 2, 2014)

Hmm, looks like CR is mentioning the 7dm2 for May also! Perhaps the endless wait for pro DX is coming to an end for both camps...


----------



## runnah (Apr 2, 2014)

Where the hell did they come up with D9300? 

Nikon has a terrible naming convention.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> Where the hell did they come up with D9300?
> 
> Nikon has a terrible naming convention.



Lol, very true. I could care less what they call it, if it is a true D300 successor,  I'm in if it's under 2k...


----------



## goodguy (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh please, please, please let it be true, let this D9300 be a worthy replacement to the old D300s.
Frankly I couldnt give a hoot about it but once this camera will be out you guys that were begging for this camera will get it and AT LAST there will be peace again LOL
So much talk and electronic ink was spilled on this magical camera that I almosy feel like an angle is coming down from the heavens.


----------



## ruifo (Apr 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> Where the hell did they come up with D9300?




Good question...


----------



## Aloicious (Apr 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> Where the hell did they come up with D9300?



D9000 + D300 = D9300 of course... 

I read that on NR so I can't really take credit for it...


----------



## runnah (Apr 2, 2014)

Aloicious said:


> D9000 + D300 = D9300 of course...  I read that on NR so I can't really take credit for it...



What I want to know is why the 3200 becomes the 3300 but the d4 becomes the d4s...


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 2, 2014)

runnah said:


> Aloicious said:
> 
> 
> > D9000 + D300 = D9300 of course...  I read that on NR so I can't really take credit for it...
> ...




The D4s' ISO goes twice higher than the D4, which makes it obvious that they crammed two D4 together to make the D4s (plural).


----------



## baturn (Apr 2, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell did they come up with D9300?
> ...



Me too!


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 2, 2014)

Interesting timing for me.  I've been waiting to get my lemon D7100 back and I was seriously thinking about a D600 since I have really liked the AF and IQ using it this week.  If this D9300 is what it should be, I might have to cancel the Tamron 150-600 and use those funds for the D9300...  I have been waiting for this camera for a long time..  hmmm where is the naysayer "The Lost"?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2014)

This was their last camera "on the horizon"... Another full frame DSLR on the horizon: Nikon D600 | Nikon Rumors


----------



## TheLost (Apr 4, 2014)

Interesting..  

D2300 (rumored.. SL1 competitor talked about by Nikon)
D3300
D5300
D7200 (rumored.. update this fall)
D9300 (rumored.. what we are talking about)


I thought Nikon's problem was TOO MANY CAMERAS?  

If i put on my 'guessing cap'..  The D9300 will be a large body DX to separate itself from its DX brothers.   Otherwise you why would you want it over the D7x00 series?  (more buffer space shouldn't require a new camera model).


----------



## ronlane (Apr 4, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> Hmm, looks like CR is mentioning the 7dm2 for May also! Perhaps the endless wait for pro DX is coming to an end for both camps...



I'm SO waiting on the release of that 7D mk ii, I'm wanting to move into the more professional bodies (7D, 6D 5D) this year but want to see the specs on that first.



coastalconn said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell did they come up with D9300?
> ...



Same thing for me with the 7D mk ii if the specs are improved and they actually get a new sensor.


----------



## cgw (Apr 4, 2014)

Built-in pressure washer for the sensor?


----------



## ruifo (Apr 4, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Interesting..
> 
> D2300 (rumored.. SL1 competitor talked about by Nikon)
> D3300
> ...




There's also the D800S rumor as well...


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 4, 2014)

TheLost said:


> Interesting..
> 
> D2300 (rumored.. SL1 competitor talked about by Nikon)
> D3300
> ...


Well Hello Naysayer   It has to be a D300 type body.  More reliable guts than the D7100. DX D4s AF module. Much better buffer than the D7100.  8-10 FPS.  Like a "D400" lol..  What I am really hoping for is something over the top like the D300 was in it's heyday...  Just a pipe dream, but a 24 MP 1.3x crop factor, giving you 16 MP in DX mode with ISO performance of a D800 (same pixel density).  I would actually welcome a IPS touchscreen similar to cell phones...


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 4, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting..
> ...



Wouldn't that be just wonderful... Let's hope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 4, 2014)

runnah said:


> Where the hell did they come up with D9300?  Nikon has a terrible naming convention.



I called it many many moons ago. In fact I called it when the D3000 and D5000 were coming about. I got called crazy and the like for saying that if Nikon came out with a D300s replacement it would be a D9000! So, it comes to pass I can chalk it down for a good prediction on my part.

It only makes sense. It follows the naming convention they have for their DX cameras nicely. And if they make a SL1 competitor they mostly likely should call it the D1300.

D1300
D3300
D5300
D7200
D9300

Well, seems quite logical to me.


----------



## PaulWog (Apr 5, 2014)

Why can't we get a full frame at $1000-$1400!!! Brand new, 24mp sensor, etc. But noooo that would ruin their price scheme model.


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes it will be shipping Monday 4-7-2014  Taking preorders right now !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 5, 2014)

PaulWog said:


> Why can't we get a full frame at $1000-$1400!!! Brand new, 24mp sensor, etc. But noooo that would ruin their price scheme model.



If Nikon gives you a FF camera for $1000 what will the D7100 be $ 250 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Apr 5, 2014)

Used equipment never holds it's value unless it's one of the Trinity lenses.....or the best of....primes....they actually increase in value!  Invest in good glass....I can't afford to buy any of the Trinity right now but I have bought a new SB-910, which I'll be able to use on any Nikon camera....


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2014)

ruifo said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Where the hell did they come up with D9300?
> ...



Well...it does have at least some possible cues for former buyers: D3300 is here; D5300 is already here as well; D7100 _might be _updated to a D7300; ergo, a D9300 at top would make sense.

I see by watching Kai's DigitalREV web videos on YouTube that in his part of CHina, they call the D7100, "The Nikkkk-on Dee Seven Thousand one-hundred," as opposed to the way Amuuuricans call it the, "Nye-CON Dee Seventy-onehundred,", so it seems that the pronunciation in one of Nikon's biggest markets would be for the,"Nikkk-on Dee nine-thousand *three-hundred*," which has the "three hundred" said out loud, indicating its ancestry, its status as the follower to the D300's legacy.

A D9300 that takes the spot of TOP DX body in the lineup, the Nikon Dee-Three-hundred, with the name "three-hundred" in its model number? Crazy thought, right???

D100, D200,D300,D9300? Whoa!

There's also the D90> D9300 association, for the loads of earlier D90 buyers, who might like the idea of a 9-numbered replacement. My impression is that there are STILL a lot of one-time d-slr buyers who bought the D90 when it was top of the heap in consumer/hobbyist bodies, and are maybe getting ready to upgrade, maybe pass the D90 along to their kid going into high school or off to college; the kid they originally bought that same D90 to photograph back in middle school or whatever.

Then again, they might have come up with the D9300 name while at one of their regular Friday-after-work executives-only crack-smoking parties.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2014)

cgw said:


> Built-in pressure washer for the sensor?



Yes, good idea as long as it also ships with an auxilliary _de-greasing solution_ micro-dose dispenser, to cut through all that shutter lubricant that bad mutha' flings up on the sensor! lol


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2014)

PaulWog said:


> Why can't we get a full frame at $1000-$1400!!! Brand new, 24mp sensor, etc. But noooo that would ruin their price scheme model.


Full frame image sensors cost about 4 times more to make than APS-C size image sensors.
The image sensor in a DSLR camera is likely most expensive part of the camera.

The reason for the cost difference is how many sensors can be made on a single wafer of silicon.
Which is part of why the least expensive digital cameras use the smallest image sensors.

April Fools - Would Nikon skip a D9000, D9100, and D9200?


----------



## 18.percent.gary (Apr 6, 2014)

KmH said:


> April Fools - Would Nikon skip a D9000, D9100, and D9200?



Of course they would if they are intending to pay homage to an iconic model like the D300. Based on the recent cries for attention from the D300 fanatics out there (myself included) it would be a smart marketing decision on their part. Kind of like when they recently came out with the D"f" as a tribute to the Nikon F to lure a certain demographic.

Besides, I doubt they would be planning to release many cameras in the 9X00 range if the 9300 is intended as a one-off specialty camera, so running out of numbers in that range isn't a consideration. Again, like the Df.

Anyways, fingers crossed.


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 7, 2014)

Rumor D10,300 is on it's way !


----------

